# Tolkien names given to interplanetary/interstellar bodies



## Eledhwen (May 29, 2013)

Here's a map of some mountains on Saturn's moon, Titan, produced by NASA:


----------



## Eledhwen (May 29, 2013)

*Tolkien gets a crater on Mercury*

I've found this too:
Tolkien gets a crater on Mercury named after him


----------



## Eledhwen (May 29, 2013)

I'm on a roll. Here is the Eye of Sauron Galaxy: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...laxy-centre-named-Lord-Rings-symbol-evil.html


----------

